

Stop asking me to sign up - nilmonibasak
http://www.gkogan.co/blog/stop-asking-me-to-sign-up/

======
cessor
I believe the buttons are correct - a signup with a modern startup web
software (ie. an app) feels much less like "starting to use our software" but
more like "sign up for this email campaing we're running". Signing up usually
requires an email address and then results in "Greg from Blahblah-App" follow-
up emails. To me it feels like many startups are truly so desparate for some
users, that they will follow "best practices" and spam the hell out of anyone
who will leave their email address. I am not a fan of this culture.

------
infosecbuzz
Some good points...

